# Panama City Beach



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 3, 2015)

Here are a few shots i took while on vacation at PCB Memorial Day Week.
Memorial Day fireworks


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 3, 2015)

4 minute exposure of the beach. The light trails are people looking for sand crabs.


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Awesome captures!  My son and his family were there at the same time - might have been them looking for crabs!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jun 4, 2015)

Great photos


----------



## mattech (Jun 4, 2015)

Really cool


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 4, 2015)

Thank yall...


----------



## Milkman (Jun 4, 2015)

Is that the fireworks from the Thomas Drive area?

If so, I watched that show too from just east of there at the Coral Reef condo.


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 5, 2015)

That is correct, we were staying at the princess condos.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 5, 2015)

Cool , thanks for sharing


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 5, 2015)

mudracing101 said:


> Cool , thanks for sharing



Thank you..


----------



## caughtinarut (Jun 5, 2015)

Is the water clear this week?


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jun 7, 2015)

This was Memorial Day week. It wasn't too bad..


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 13, 2015)

*Pcb*

The beach


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 19, 2015)

awesome pics yaw


----------



## rip18 (Jul 19, 2015)

Good ones!


----------



## Sea dawg1978 (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks ya'll..


----------

